# Jhansi Ki Rani



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was the first of 2 Panamax bulkers built 1975 for Shipping Corporation of India by Lithgow/s at Port Glasgow.This was taken as she went out on trials.
In 1986 she ran aground and suffered severe damage and in 1987 when under tow to breakers she sank.
Sister was KASTURBA.Lithgow also built one for Scindia in 1976,JALAVIHAR.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Yes she sank while being tuwed to Kaohshung by the tug SALVANA and SALVALOUR in south of china sea on 5-02-1987 with the loss of 4 of her 
riding crew!!!


----------

